# نظام منع غلق العجلات



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

نظام منع غلق العجلات ABS



تعريف غلق العجلات:

هو عدم دوران العجلة أثناء الفرملة وزحفها للأمام (حركة العجلة للأمام دون دوران). 



الأسباب المؤدية إلى غلق العجلات:

يتسبب في غلق العجلات أن تكون:

قوة الفرملة المؤثرة على العجلة > من قوة تماسك العجلة مع الطريق

> وزن العجلة × معامل التلاصق بين العجلة والطريق

وهذا يتحقق أما:

بزيادة مقدار القوة بالناحية اليمنى من المعادلة السابقة أو بقلة مقدار القوة بالناحية اليسرى من المعادلة كالتالي:

· قوة فرامل عالية (الضغط القوي على الفرملة)

· وزن قليل على العجلة (توزيع الأحمال/ الوزن المنقول من الخلف للإمام أثناء الفرملة)

· معامل تلاصق منخفض (وجود مياه متجمدة/ زيوت / رمال) على الطريق أو حالة سيئة لسطح الإطار.



مشاكل غلق العجلات:

· غلق العجلات: زيادة مسافة التوقف (عند حدوث الغلق وعلى نوع معين من الطرق).

· غلق العجلات الأمامية: فقد القدرة على توجيه السيارة.

· غلق العجلات الخلفية: فقد اتزان السيارة (دوران السيارة حول محورها الرأسي).



* غلق العجلات الخلفية أكثر خطورة حيث أن غلق العجلات الأمامية وفقد القدرة على التوجيه يمكن التغلب عليه بتقليل أو رفع الضغط على الفرامل أم غلق العجلات الخلفية وفقد الاتزان لا يمكن التغلب عليه بتقليل أو رفع الضغط على الفرامل (فعند بدأ حدوث دوران السيارة حول محورها فسوف تستمر في ذلك ولا يمكن السيطرة عليه من قبل السائق).



طرق معالجة غلق العجلات:

هناك عدة طرق لمعالجة غلق العجلات 

أ‌- عند تصميم الفرامل تصمم الفرامل بحيث تعطي قوة تتناسب مع الوزن على العجلة. ففي حالة السيارات ذات المحرك الأمامي تكون نسبة الوزن على المحور الأمامي في حدود 60-70% وعليه تصمم الفرامل الأمامية بحيث تكون قوتها في حدود 60-70% من قوة فرملة السيارة الإجمالية. يكون ذلك عن طريق اختيار مساحات اسطوانات العجل أو نوع وطريقة عمل فرامل العجل أو الاثنين معاً. 

ب‌- تقليل قوة الفرملة على المحور في حالة نقص الحمل على المحور (حالة سيارات الشحن فإن الوزن على المحور الخلفي والسيارة محملة 50-60% والوزن عليه في حدود 20-30% عند عدم تحميلها- أو حالة اختلاف الحمل نتيجة الوزن المنقول من الخلف للأمام أثناء الفرملة أو الاثنين معاً). ويتم ذلك عن استخدام صمامات تحكم في ضغط سائل الفرامل (التحكم في قوة الفرملة حيث أن قوة الفرملة = ضغط الفرامل × مساحة اسطوانة العجل). وهناك أنواع مختلفة لهذه الصمامات كالتالي:

- صمام معايرة ( يركب على المحور الأمامي في حالة أن تكون الفرامل الأمامية قرصية والخلفية انفراجية).

- صمام تناسب ( يركب على المحور الخلفي).

- صمام مجمع به صمام معايرة للفرامل الأمامية وصمام تناسب للفرامل الخلفية. 

‌ج- استخدام نظام منع غلق العجلات (ABS).



جهاز منع غلق العجلات ABS

حقائق عن النظام:

· نظام منع غلق العجلات لا يقوم بتقوية قوة الفرامل.

· يمنع نظام منع غلق العجلات غلق العجلات ولا يمنع الحوادث.

· يعمل نظام منع غلق العجلات فقط عندما تكون العجلات معرضة للغلق.

· يعمل نظام غلق العجلات على نظام الفرامل التقليدية بالسيارة (سائل الفرامل/ اسطوانات العجل/ فرامل العجل).

· عند عطل النظام تضئ لمبة تحذير عدم عمل النظام ويظل نظام الفرامل يعمل بصورة طبيعية ولكن بدون نظام منع غلق العجلات.

· يقوم النظام بتقليل مسافة التوقف فقط في حالة عمله (تعرض العجلات للغلق) على الطرق المسفلتة ولكن لا يقلل من مسافة التوقف عموماً في جميع المرات وعلى جميع أنواع الطرق.



الأنواع المختلفة للنظام:

في معظم السيارات يعمل النظام على جميع العجلات, ولكن في الشاحنات والسيارات الكبيرة فأنه غالباً ما يعمل النظام على العجلات الخلفية فقط. 



طريقة عمل نظام منع غلق العجلات:

عند قرب حدوث غلق العجلات يقوم النظام بالتحكم في ضغط سائل الفرامل فيخفف من قيمته حتى لا تحدث حالة الغلق ثم يقوم بزيادة الضغط مرة أخرى للاستمرار في عملية الفرملة ويقوم النظام بتكرار تلك العملية (تخفيف الضغط أو رفعه ثم زيادة الضغط) حتى تنتهي حالة الغلق, (معدل تكرار تلك العملية هو في حدود من 20- 30 مرة في الثانية ويستمر حتى الانتهاء من حالة الغلق ثم يترك العمل لنظام الفرامل التقليدية بالسيارة لإكمال الفرملة).



* يمكن للسائق في السيارات الغير مزودة بنظام منع غلق العجلات بأن يماثل حالة عمل نظام منع غلق العجلات بأن يقوم بدلاً من الضغط بقوة على الفرملة وبشكل مستمر (مما قد يؤدي إلى غلق العجلات) بأن يقوم بالضغط على بدال الفرامل ورفع الضغط مع تكرار ذلك عدة مرات. ولكن الفرق سيكون كالتالي:

- معدل تكرار تلك العملية عن طريق السائق ستكون من 3-4 مرات في الثانية بحد أقصى وليس 20-30 مرة في الثانية كما نظام منع غلق العجلات.

- هذه العملية من السائق ستؤثر على جميع العجلات, ولكن نظام منع غلق العجلات يطبقها على العجلة المعرضة للغلق فقط. مما يحافظ على قوة الفرملة على السيارة.

- يقوم نظام منع غلق العجلات بهذه العملية عند أعلى قيمة لمعامل التلاصق بين الإطار والطريق والذي يتغير مع مقدار نسبة الانزلاق للإطار, مما يزيد من الاستفادة من قوة الفرملة وتقليل مسافة التوقف.



أجزاء نظام منع غلق العجلات:

يتكون النظام من الأجزاء التالية:

· حساسات سرعة دوران العجل (Wheel Sensors).

· وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية.(Electronic Control Unit- ECU) 

· الوحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية (Hydraulic Control Unit).

· لمبة تحذير عدم عمل النظام (The ABS Warning Lamp).



وظيفة أجزاء النظام:

حيث أن النظام يعمل فقط في حالة غلق العجلات ويستمر في عمله حتى الانتهاء من حالة الغلق؛ فإنه يجب على النظام أن يعلم متى تحدث حالة الغلق ومتى تنتهي. وحيت أن حالة غلق العجلات تعني عدم دوران العجلة فإن النظام سوف يعتمد على ملاحظة اختلاف سرعة دوران العجلة للتعرف على بداية ونهاية حالة الغلق. وهذا يتم عن 

طريق حساس سرعة دوران العجل. ويقوم الحساس بإرسال إشارات (نبضات) جهد يزيد ترددها مع زيادة سرعة دوران العجلة ويقل ترددها مع قلة سرعة دوران العجلة. وهنا يجب تزويد النظام بجزء يقوم باستقبال تلك الإشارة وفهم محتوياتها, وهذا يتم عن طريق الوحدة الإليكترونية للنظام التي تقوم باستقبال الإشارة وتحليلها ومقارنتها بحالة الغلق المخزنة داخل الوحدة. وتقوم الوحدة باستقبال الإشارة وتحليلها ومقارنتها بمعدل عالي عدة مرات في الثانية وعلى مدى فترة سير السيارة. تظل الوحدة الإليكترونية على هذا المنوال حتى تتطابق حالة الغلق للإشارة المستقبلة من العجلة بالحالة المخزنة بالوحدة. هنا تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة إلى وحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية التي تتحكم في ضغط خط الفرامل عن طريق صمامات كهروهيدروليكية في معظم الأحوال. تقوم وحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية بتقليل وزيادة ضغط الفرامل بتردد عالي وخلال تلك الفترة تكون وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية مستمرة في عملية متابعة حالة غلق العجلات وعند وصول أشارات لا تتطابق بعد تحليلها مع حالة الغلق تقوم الوحدة الإليكترونية بإرسال إشارة إلى الوحدة الإليكترونية للتوقف عن التحكم في الضغط . يتبقى أن يتأكد النظام من عمل تلك الأجزاء بشكل سليم حيث أنه يخشى مع الوقت أن يحدث عطل بهذه الأجزاء ولا يكتشف إلا مع الحاجة للنظام ويكون ذلك بعد فوات الأوان. ولذلك من متطلبات عمل الجهاز أن يقوم بالكشف على حالة عمله وذلك في كل مرة يقوم فبها السائق بتسيير السيارة. في حالة وجود عطل يقوم النظام بالتالي فصل عمل النظام عن العمل وأخطار السائق بذلك حتى يأخذ حذره أثناء السواقة بأن سيارته يعمل بها نظام الفرامل ولكن بدون نظام منع غلق العجلات وكذلك إخطاره حتى يقوم بالعمل اللازم للكشف وإصلاح النظام. يتم تحذير السائق عن طريق لمبة بيان عدم عمل النظام بوحدة العدادات بالسيارة (التابلوة) ذات لون برتقالي ويكون مكتوب عليها في الغالب(ABS) .



عمل الأجزاء:

· حساس سرعة العجل

- يركب حساس سرعة العجل على العجلات أو مدخل سرعة التروس الفروقية للعجلات الخلفية أو خرج صندوق التروس في بعض السيارات. 

- يقوم حساس العجل بإرسال أشارات (نبضات) إلى الوحدة الإليكترونية يزداد ترددها ويقل مع زيادة وقلة سرعة السيارة بالترتيب. 

· وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية 

- تركب في مكان آمن بالسيارة بعيداً عن الأماكن الأكثر تعرض للإصابة أثناء الحوادث أو الأماكن القريبة من الحرارة أو المجالات المغناطيسية.

- تقوم وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية باستقبال إشارة حساسات العجل وتقوم بتحليلها ومقارنتها بحالة الغلق المخزنة لديها.

- في حالة أن تحليل إشارات العجل أظهر أن هناك حالة غلق على وشك الوقوع فإنه يقوم بإرسال أشارة كهربائية إلى وحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية بتشغيل صمام التحكم الكهروهيدروليكي الخاص بالعجلة المعرضة للغلق للعمل في التحكم في ضغط تلك العجلة. 

- يستمر النظام في استقبال وتحليل إشارات حساسات العجل بما فيهم العجلة المعرضة للغلق في حالة خروج تلك العجلة من حالة الغلق تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة كهربائية إلى الوحدة لإيقافها عن العمل. 

- تقوم الوحدة الاليكترونية بالكشف على عمل النظام والتأكد من عمله بنسبة 100% في كل مرة يقوم السائق بقيادة السيارة. 

- في حالة وجود أي خلل أو عطل بالنظام تقوم الوحدة بفصل النظام عن نظام الفرامل بالسيارة وتوقف عمله.

- في حالة فصل النظام عن نظام الفرامل بالسيارة تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة كهربائية لإضاءة لمبة تحذير عدم عمل الفرامل 

· وحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية

- تتصل وحدة التحكم الهيدروليكية بدائرة الفرامل الهيدروليكية بالسيارة. 

- تستقبل الإشارة من وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية. 

- تشغل الصمام الكهروهيدروليكي حتى تتلقي إشارة بتوقيف عمل الصمام من الوحدة الإليكترونية. 

· لمبة تحذير عدم عمل نظام منع غلق العجلات

- تضيء عند بداية تشغيل السيارة.

- تتلقي إشارة من وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية وتطفئ في حالة عدم وجود عطل أما في حالة وجود عطل في النظام فتظل مضاءة. 

منقول للفائدة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ، الموضوع جيد ، لكن اين ما عودتنا عليه من صور توضيحية رائعة ، فالموضوع يحتاجها فعلا :34:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

ولا تزعللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

من عيوب Absإنه يزيد مسافة التوقف لذا لازم 
الواحد ياخذها في حسبانه خصوصا إذا كان يسوق
سيارة بدون النظام هذا من قبل..


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

وهذا شرح نقلته لكم من احد المواقع 

مكونات ال ABS
1- حساس سرعه : لتحديد السرعه التي تكون بها السياره 
وتزويد ذلك لكمبيوتر السياره خلال اجزاء من الثانيه , ليحدد
الكمبيوتر قدر الحاجه الازمه للفرمله لكن دون الوصول للوقوف 
التام للاطارات يعني قبل ان تصل الاطارات للوقوف التام , يتم افلات الفرامل 
ومن ثم اعادة الكره مره اخرى , حتى تتوقف السياره دون ان تنزلق اطاراتها .
2- الصمامات : وهي موجوده بكل اطار من اطارات السياره الاربعه وتعمل 
بثلاثة حالات ::
أ- فتح الصمام لدخول السائل الضاغط للفرامل 
ب- اغلاق الصمام من اجل عدم دخول السائل الزائد عن الحاجه .
ج- فتح الصمام لعودة السائل الزائد للمضخه .

3- المضخه : ووظيفتها استعادة السائل وسحبه اليها .
4- اجهزة التحكم : وهي التي تربط الحساسات بكمبيوتر السياره .




انواعه ::

1- 4 قنوات او 4 حساسات , وهي ان يكون لكل اطار 
الحساس والصممام الخاص به ليتم فرملته حسب مايلزم الاطار 
التابع للحساس والصممام المركب عليه , وهي افضل الانواع .
2- يوجد انواع يكون مركب الحساس يالدفرنس .


يوجد انواع اخرى لمانع انغلاق الفرامل ::
الـ
BA .. 
وهي اختصار ل
BRAKE ASSISTANT
وهي خاصية تحكم بالكمبيوتر تراقب وتدرس كيفية قيادة السائق للسيارة وخلال الكبح المفاجئ تدرس هذه الخاصية سرعة افلات القدم عن دواسة البنزين والضغط على الفرملة فبمجرد لمس المكابح ستجد ان السيارة تضع اقصى قوة كبح ممكنة على العجلات واختصار الوقت بأجزاء من الثانية تعطي فرصة لتقليل المساحة بشكل جيد .. 
وايضا في حالة الفجعة قد لايضغط السائق بشكل كافي على دواسة الفرامل ولان النظام يقيس حركة السائق بشكل دقيق فهو يعطي القوة الاقصى للكبح .

ال
EBD ..
وهي اختصار لـ
Electronic Brake force Distribution
وهي خاصية توزيع ضغط الفرملة حسب حاجة كل اطار وتفيد في عدم خروج السيارة عن مسارها بالنظر خلال الوزن القابع فوق كل كفر ومعرفة الجهد اللازم التوقف بالاخذ بالاعتبار السطوح التي يمشي فوقها كل كفر .... 

وعند عمل النظام يشعر السائق بمثل نبضات تتعرض لها السيارة وهي ناتجة من الفتح والغلق المفاجئ للصمامات .... 
ايضا تحرك الكفر بشكل خفيف خلال الفرملة بوجود النظام يجعل هناك توزيع لمساحة تعرض الكفر للشارع وبالتالي تقليل الضغط والحرارة على الكفرات ... وبعض الانظمة يصل بها الكبح المتقطع وهي وظيفة الاي بي اس 15 مرة في الثانية ... و 20 مرة بالثانية ... 


نصائح وتوجيهات ...
1- لاتضغط بكل قواك على الفرامل وكأنها ستزيد من قوة الفرملة بمجرد ضغط اغلب الدواسة واحكام الضغط فإن الاي بي اس يقوم بوظيفته على اتم وجه واستعمال البريك قد يزيد من مساحة التوقف .

2- لاتزيد سرعتك ظنا بان ال ABS 
سيساعدك على الوقوف فالقوه المطلوبه للتوقف
تضاعف كثير مع الزياده القليله بالسرعه .
انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 700x525 والأبعاد 92KB. 









التوقيع 




من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير 
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، هذا هو السحر الحلال .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين الردوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## زيد جبار (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه الصور الرائعه وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

اين انتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elbabli (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يابشمهندس


----------



## المتكامل (15 مارس 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الكامل و الوافي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## الجعلتي (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع ...احتاج للفرامل الهوائيه بالتفصيل ممكن المساعده


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا*​


----------

